# BOBS LIFT PLATE



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If done right it can help. Especially if the lower unit is way too low. With fixed jack plates and for the boats I run which are a little different that the CS J16, the sweet spot is just high enough to have a little bit of cavitaion while jumping on plane but a good hook up once it reaches WOT. 

A jack plate can actually make steering torque worse. With less of the lower unit in the water its harder to compensate for the rotation of the prop. Still a well balanced boat and properly mounted motor can be set up with a jack plate so that their is little torque. For boats with nasty torque problems a Torque Tamer is usually the last resort to fixes the issue.

Good luck!


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

thank tom i ordered one of the other toms electric jack plates
today i have one of bobs manual mini jacks on there now and 
it works okay but someone told to add a dolfin or bobs cavation plate would hep planning faster i dont have a torque 
problem more of a getting on plane the motor is a tiller steer
with tilt and trim and i have smart tabs sx on the skiff also.


----------

